

Personal Online Security - swombat
http://musashi007.blogspot.com/2009/03/personal-online-security.html

======
swombat
The last point is particularly salient for those of us who post quite often
here:

 _Note that in real life, when we have conversations with family; friends; co-
workers and the boss; local government; secret police... we behave differently
for each audience. The Internet doesn't distinguish between whom you were
addressing at the time. Outside of private forums, most of what you say can
and will end up in the public domain for everyone to read and for a very long
time._

